# My birthday present set-up



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

A bit crowded with the fat penguin tetra's, but they're going in the 25G soon so Garfunkel my betta has more space


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday in that case!

CHEERS!
Chris


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good. It looks like you've covered the rhizome of the Bolbitis (you may want to uncover the green part near the roots as it will rot and die if covered over).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty. Happy birthday, Grete.


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice tank& betta..Happy Birthday!!


----------

